# Share pictures of Pussy



## shabti (Mar 2, 2014)

For those of us with felines, share pics of your fuzzy pussies below.




This is nana.



big white guy is Fred, my friends cat. The little guy is Fred's spawn, so I adopted him and called him "Fre" (pronounced "free") because he's almost a Fred....get it?



another one of Fre, giving SoMeow (his cousin) a hug.


----------



## Tude (Mar 3, 2014)

How about a pile of pussies. Tabby and two siamese. The little one, Bo is a lilac siamese - he's a little wild thing.






Who apparently tolerated his Halloween hat. Due note the bugged out eyes ...






He was found near death - stumbling from in back of a hospital dumpster, but I think he's pretty happy now ...


----------



## Gudj (Mar 3, 2014)

acab


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## MEOW (Mar 3, 2014)

she wasn't too thrilled about the costume


----------



## Kim Chee (Mar 3, 2014)

This thread isn't what I wished it was.

...but there are 5 pussies which come here looking for food. 
And yes, they are indeed pussies!

It is dark now, pics to come.


----------



## yoder (Mar 3, 2014)

Raberto 

My Himalayan


----------



## Kelly Duncan (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Kim Chee (Mar 4, 2014)

Four of the 5 (from left to right)

Frostbite...newest addition, haven't seen her siblings. She was living outside when we had -24* weather! her ear tips look frostbitten. She is possibly Bush's daughter.

Megan...her mom was killed in the neighborhood possibly while trying to stay warm in the engine compartment. She is super friendly and will sneak into the house in the brief moment the door is left open. 

Bush...feisty fucker. Finally came out of the shadows to take advantage of the grub.

Barack...was nearly killed by dogs a couple weeks ago. Took him a couple days before he came home again. He is ok now, but was ruffed up pretty good. He is pretty friendly, as most of them are. He would rather be petted before he eats.

Most of these pussies sleep under the house.


----------



## Tude (Mar 4, 2014)

Ahhhh mmmmmmmmmichael - thank you for taking care of them. All of my cats came from ferals. Tabby is an abused feral - he is terrified of noises, identifies with men; older siamese born at my place from feral - held her at 1 hour old; little siamese - sigh - found him on FB from a guy I graduated with - his wife got him from another person. But I used to feed the few kitties outside my old roommates house. My older siamese - Mom was in early April in the snow sleeping on the next door's window sill -- hugely pregnant - she was brought into the house into a cat cage (room mate used to raise a breed of cat) before she gave birth. Yeah - spent a lot of time out there with the wilds.


----------



## Odin (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## shabti (Mar 5, 2014)

yoder said:


> Raberto
> 
> My Himalayan


He looks like a pirate


----------



## Tick Dickler (Mar 5, 2014)

this is charlie. hes my 4th vagina pussy.


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 1, 2014)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> View attachment 12677
> 
> Four of the 5 (from left to right)



The fifth: Laura just showed up tonight. Not too sure about cats, haven't seen her since before this thread was started. Here's her eyes!


----------



## shabti (Apr 2, 2014)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> The fifth: Laura just showed up tonight. Not too sure about cats, haven't seen her since before this thread was started. Here's her eyes!


 
That's awesome! Your big fuzzy pussy looks like MY big fuzzy pussy. Grey, dirty, and slightly feral. Best kind in my opinion.


----------



## Kim Chee (May 21, 2014)

...yet another.


----------



## MEOW (Jun 16, 2014)

This is choochoo my new road kitty. She already enjoys staying on my shoulders and pack. About 9 weeks old


----------



## Kim Chee (Aug 4, 2016)

Anybody have any more pussy pics?

I don't have a kitty now and I'm jonesin'


----------



## Deleted member 16034 (Aug 4, 2016)

Kim Chee said:


> Anybody have any more pussy pics?
> 
> I don't have a kitty now and I'm jonesin'



I had to give my sweet lil baby away but here she is, all 16 lbs of her.


----------



## Kim Chee (Nov 30, 2016)

My Mom's pussy:


----------

